# e!Cockpit Fb in Bibliothek suchen



## FelixSch (10 Januar 2018)

Hallo,
wie kann ich in e!Cockpit nach einen FB, z.B. FbKlick der in der Gebaede_allgemein.lib in CoDeSys 2.3 vorhanden ist, suchen um zu erfahren welche Bibliothek ich im e,Cockpit einfügen muss.

Gruß Felix


----------



## Pyromane (11 Januar 2018)

Hallo, ich denke dir helfen zu können.
Wenn du den Bibliotheksverwalter öffnest und dann kannst du eine Textsuche starten. Du siehst dann auch gleich welche Bibliothek die richtige wäre.

Gruß Uli


----------

